# Estate Sale Schwinn



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 30, 2016)

I loaded my 1 year old into the car to wait in line to buy this.  It has a locking fork, Model D rear hub and model W front.  The bars have the button hole on the left above the grip and another small one on the bottom by the neck.  There is something still in there, will keep trying to get it out.  The Wald pedals i really like, now I need to find tires and grips to match.  The seat is being cleaned and hopefully can be recovered.  Looks like the tires were red with white walls chain treads.  What fenders and chaingaurd if it had one, should i be looking for?  Also need to find a more age appropriate badge.  Any other info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice find! And great clean up.  It pays to go early to sales. See CrazyDaves first pre war bike in the 33 to 65 section to see the Roadmaster I missed by going to a sale 5 minutes late.

Those tires are cool. And a great score on the pedals.


----------



## keith kodish (Mar 30, 2016)

37-38 schwinn motorbike. button bars are cool.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 30, 2016)

NICE FIND!
CLEANED UP GOOD.

IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK 
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!

EMAIL ME DIRECT AT MY EMAIL:wespinchot@yahoo.com
OR CALL 847 259 0484 CST 
OR I CAN CALL YOU!
WES PINCHOT


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice!
Hope you didn't have to wait long with the one year old. Wait a few more years and you'll need a leash.
Wes is the man to help with the lock issue. 
What's inside the handle bars is the horn switch. If you need help with that, I can help. I've taken a few out and there are some tricks. If you are not careful, you can ruin the switch. Usually just the "AS" button breaks off which is a different piece and was made out of bakeolite ( spelling? ) which was an early form of plastic that didn't hold up very well. They reproduce that top part / button and if you are careful taking the old switch out, that's all you will need. I'm also in Chicago and would be happy to help.
Have fun either way!

Greg M.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

GOOD EYE G.M. 
I DIDN'T NOTICE THE HOLE FOR THE BUTTON.
N 77,
BASED ON THE SERIAL NUMBER, IT LOOKS LIKE THE FRAME WAS
MADE IN '38.
ENJOY!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Mar 31, 2016)

I think the piece inside the handlebar is pretty crusty, but will keep trying.  So I'm guessing that because of the handlebars this would have had a tank and the really expensive light?  I would like to find fenders and chaingaurd though.  Thank you for the info and compliments.


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes, it's probably one of these two models shown in the 38 catalog. You could put all kinds of expensive parts on it! Tank, light, fore brake, double duty fork!


----------



## dave429 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice find! That cleaned up real nice.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks like you might be able to take a link out of that chain.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 20, 2016)

This chain is actually for my Flying Ace.  The only other chain I had was too short.  One of the things I will be looking for at Ann Arbor.  Unless I get distracted and buy everything else I didn't know I needed.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 20, 2016)

I realize that this is an old post, so you may have already removed the horn switch from inside the handle bar. But, if you haven't figured it out yet, there is a pin that goes through the bar to lock the switch in place. You have to drive the pin out, then make a small hook from some coat hanger wire, then reach inside the bar an fish around until you've found the corresponding hook inside, then slide the switch out.
You may need to use some light oil to help loosen things up.
You will need to reverse the process to replace the broken button, because it is held in place when you slide the switch back in.
Good luck with your project!


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you.  I haven't taken it out yet, it's pretty crusty.  The pin was already out when I got it.  There is something still in there but has either broken or slid forward.  I've been giving it the occasional pb blast, will give it a try soon.  I was also wondering if someone could give me an idea of how much I could expect to pay for a chain gaurd, rack and set of fenders?  Also a tank and light/horn setup for giggles?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow that was well camouflaged with post war parts. Good eye.  I think buying the other parts Ala-cart would be about $150-250 per part so about $600-1000 for everything you asked about.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 20, 2016)

good luck on a tank for 250! chain guard,50-150,good set of fenders,100-250,pre war 6 hole rack,250-500,tank,750-1500,silver ray,100-250.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> good luck on a tank for 250! chain guard,50-150,good set of fenders,100-250,pre war 6 hole rack,250-500,tank,750-1500,silver ray,100-250.




I must have have missed that last sentence... I was just estimating the guard, silver ray, fenders and rack.  I've seen rack prices all over the map but I'm confused as to why, are all six hole racks not the same?


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 21, 2016)

6 hole pre war rack is narrower at th3 front,legs are longer,too. Mounts to the axle,not the ears on the frame.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

